# Festplatte will nicht...



## Vmax (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Im alten Rechner war eine Festplatte mit 3 Partitionen ( c, d, e) eingebaut.
Dann habe ich den Rechner mit neuem Mainboard und Prozessor aufgerüstet.

Jetzt kann ich aber nicht mehr auf die Platte zugreifen. Habe Sie mal an einen anderen Rechner gehängt, aber sobald sie angeschlossen ist, kann ich nicht mehr booten. Wobei egal ist, von was ich booten will.

Wie gesagt, bei einem voll funktionsfähigen PC. 

Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Ich würde die Platte ja gerne plattmachen, aber dafür muss sie angeschlossen sein, dann kann ich aber nicht mal mehr mit dem floppy booten (auch mit cd oder 2. hdd nicht).

Im Bios wird sie übrigens voll erkannt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Thorsten


----------



## phi_2k (6. Dezember 2003)

Eventuell liegt ein Konflikt mit der Platte und dem Mainboard vor. Ein Grund könnte ein defektes IDE Kabel oder ein beschädigter IDE Anschluss von Seiten der Platte her sein.


----------



## Vmax (7. Dezember 2003)

*leider nicht*

Kabel und Ide sind in Ordnung, andere festplatten funktionieren ohne probleme.

Platte ist laut drive fitness test auch in ordnung.

Ich verzweifel hier bald.


----------

